# Xenom X157 Gaming Laptop Review



## sam_738844 (Aug 14, 2013)

.....


----------



## sksundram (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats... btw how much does it cost you and from where have you bought it?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 15, 2013)

you are the best laptop holder on TGF  congrats for your purchase and nice review, you reviewed major gaming titles which are very resource hungry 

IMO, price is purely justified, why? Because Lenovo Y500 is for 68k, Alienware cost more than a lakh but at 98k this laptop has all the specifications which a gamer dreams.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 15, 2013)

The BEST Laptop on TDF ..  AND VFM as well.. congrats


----------



## nitheeshr (Aug 15, 2013)

now thats a beast.. congo dude.. 

but what about after sales & service?


----------



## Chetan1991 (Aug 15, 2013)

Oh you lucky b@st@rd.

:drool: _


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 15, 2013)

Daym!!! That's one hell of a portable beast man! 
Lucky that you had it for that price. Keep it safe  .


----------



## vickybat (Aug 15, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Thanks to all...
> 
> Yess ...The price is less only because of the integrated parts are imported duty free. Also notice the only 750GB HDD, no blue-ray drive, and win 7 HP and 15.6" monitor. All these contributed to less damage. Alienware, Asus, Razer and MSI all have mostly 17.3 inch gaming laptops with 1TB, 16GB ram, BR drive, win 8 and lot many so called "cool stuffs" which i do not need on priority, all i needed is haswell and GTX780M, and believe me thats the sweetness of custom made lappies, you get just what you need and thats where you can save.



Congrats mate. That's truly a beast, especially the 780m.
Gaming laptops were never this powerful until this.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Aug 15, 2013)

Just checked Clevo's website. They have most awesome laptop configurations I've ever seen. How come such companies aren't famous? Are there any more companies which manufacture high-end devices at low prices? (certainly low compared to Alienware and the fact that most major companies don't even have such offerings.)


----------



## RON28 (Aug 15, 2013)

Clevo and Sager laptops are very famous in US and other foreign countries, But they don't have base in India so no one knows about it, If you check some reviews of Sager and Clevo laptops, not only they have awesome configurations but also have best screen quality to compete with Alienware and ROGs.


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 16, 2013)

What about ASS and warranty in India ?


----------



## snap (Aug 16, 2013)

great review and awesome laptop


----------



## .jRay. (Aug 16, 2013)

holy mother of laptops, *blink*

+1


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 16, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Thanks to all...
> 
> Yess ...The price is less only because of the integrated parts are imported duty free. Also notice the only 750GB HDD, no blue-ray drive, and win 7 HP and 15.6" monitor. All these contributed to less damage. Alienware, Asus, Razer and MSI all have mostly 17.3 inch gaming laptops with 1TB, 16GB ram, BR drive, win 8 *and lot many so called "cool stuffs" which i do not need on priority, all i needed is haswell and GTX780M, and believe me thats the sweetness of custom made lappies, you get just what you need and thats where you can save.*



spoken like a true "down to earth gamer"  

congrats again dada!!


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 16, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> A garland of thanks to all TDF members who liked and admired the review and my X157, *Anirban*, RON, nerevarine, Rishi, Chetan...everyone contributed in numerous threads enlightening bits and pieces of *everything* !
> 
> Special Thanks to *Vicky*  to help keeping me faith in Nvidia ( through thousands of posts)  , for my older XPS15 with GT435M which had let me play more games in its 3 years golden span than i had dreamed of playing for 15 years ...! so My first Gaming Beast Must had an nvidia and it has....nvidia deserved a well earned chance. *There is no word such as "fanboy", there is something called Loyalty, and the WORLD runs on it*, even if  it does not always show



Well said.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 16, 2013)

awesome details in those screen. the power of the gpu is evident and visible.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 6, 2013)

*Hail Sam's Laptop*
*bows*
Awesome laptop you got there buddy


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 6, 2013)

^^ absolutely true mate.
this is true brand killer for dell or ROG 
I mean you got 780M bellow 1 lac. Hope they come to india soon


----------



## zacfx05 (Nov 6, 2013)

very well tailored review and the best part of your review is the introduction about gaming and gamers and the conclusion, to the point. great buy mate. as well as i know clevo and sager, mostly clevo are oem's for many branded laptops like sony, dell etc i may be wrong here but i have read about this many years ago. at that point the handful of options from these manufacturer were really appraised by the reviewer but i don't recollect where i read about that. anyways once again congrats bro and that last two snaps ummm..


----------



## seamon (May 7, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> .....



Bring it back up.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 8, 2014)

seamon said:


> Bring it back up.



Nopes.


----------



## anirbandd (May 8, 2014)

why??


----------



## .jRay. (May 8, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Nopes.



Why'd you take it off?


----------



## sam_738844 (May 8, 2014)

You guys will know when I will be posting reviews again.


----------



## anirbandd (May 8, 2014)

did you change the config??


----------

